
Major US Telcos Teeter Toward Bankruptcy - tiXi
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20191111/14172643362/apathy-isnt-business-model-major-us-telcos-teeter-toward-bankruptcy.shtml
======
triceratops
The headline refers to multiple companies, but the article itself discusses
only one: Frontier. The reason for Frontier's potential bankruptcy is
attributed mostly due to them taking on debt to acquire Verizon customers in a
few states in 2015.

